# Utiliser iCloud pour sauvegarder des données



## Jojo133 (28 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour à tous,

Je souhaiterais utiliser iCoud pour sauvegarder des données importantes, mais sans que celles-ci ne soit supprimées de la mémoire de mon Macbook. Autrement dit, je voudrais garder ces données sur mon Mac tout en ayant une sauvegarde de sécurité sur le Cloud. Est-ce possible ?

Merci.


----------



## Gwen (28 Janvier 2022)

iCloud ne fonctionne pas comme ça. Si la place venait à manquer sur l'ordinateur, les données seraient supprimées sur celui-ci et uniquement accessibles en téléchargement à la demande.

iCloud n'est pas un système de sauvegarde.


----------



## Jojo133 (28 Janvier 2022)

gwen a dit:


> iCloud ne fonctionne pas comme ça. Si la place venait à manquer sur l'ordinateur, les données seraient supprimées sur celui-ci et uniquement accessibles en téléchargement à la demande.
> 
> iCloud n'est pas un système de sauvegarde.


C'est bien ce que je pensais. Merci, Gwen.


----------



## ericse (28 Janvier 2022)

Bonsoir,
Tout dépend si tu as coché, où pas, la petite case bleue :


----------



## Cafefroid (16 Février 2022)

Jojo133 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je souhaiterais utiliser iCoud pour sauvegarder des données importantes, mais sans que celles-ci ne soit supprimées de la mémoire de mon Macbook. Autrement dit, je voudrais garder ces données sur mon Mac tout en ayant une sauvegarde de sécurité sur le Cloud. Est-ce possible ?
> 
> Merci.


Bonjour,

Peut-être pourrais-tu activer iCloud Drive qui, comme son nom l’indique, est l’équivalent d’un disque dur (drive). Même si en glissant-déposant un fichier de ton mac vers iCloud Drive, le fichier est déplacé vers iCloud Drive et non pas copié (tel que le fonctionnement avec un vrai disque dur). Pas sûr d’avoir été très clair


----------



## edenpulse (17 Février 2022)

Cafefroid a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Peut-être pourrais-tu activer iCloud Drive qui, comme son nom l’indique, est l’équivalent d’un disque dur (drive). Même si en glissant-déposant un fichier de ton mac vers iCloud Drive, le fichier est déplacé vers iCloud Drive et non pas copié (tel que le fonctionnement avec un vrai disque dur). Pas sûr d’avoir été très clair


Ca ne fonctionne absolument pas comme ça surtout...
icloud Drive n'est absolument pas comme un disque dur, c'est ce qui est dit plus haut, c'est un service de synchronisation, ce qui est sur ta machine est sur iCloud "drive". Tu peux bien évidemment copier des fichiers vers iCloud drive comme tu l'indiques, mais les fichiers resteront sur ta machine dans le répertoire iCloud.


----------



## Cafefroid (17 Février 2022)

edenpulse a dit:


> Ca ne fonctionne absolument pas comme ça surtout...
> icloud Drive n'est absolument pas comme un disque dur, c'est ce qui est dit plus haut, c'est un service de synchronisation, ce qui est sur ta machine est sur iCloud "drive". Tu peux bien évidemment copier des fichiers vers iCloud drive comme tu l'indiques, mais les fichiers resteront sur ta machine dans le répertoire iCloud.


Pas à l’aise avec iCloud, mais si (en allant dans les options d’iCloud *Drive*) tu désactives la synchronisation automatique du Bureau et de Documents, il me semble bien que l’on peut considérer iCloud *Drive* comme un disque dur distant.
C’est du moins mon usage, avec cette différence de comportement quand on copie un fichier dans *Drive* que j’ai mentionnée auparavant.


----------

